# ELEGANCE KILLED CLAUDE see pics!!



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

My damn elegance in on a killing spree. The anemone challenged it and fell, now the damn cleaner shrimp who just molted dies at the hands of this monster! I am pleased with its health but dissappointed at the loss of my beloved claude. *playing lion king - circle of life song while sobbing staring at coral eating my shrimp*


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

sorry about the loss, but you gotta admit that it totally kicks ass


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i definately think the elegance kicks some major ass. do to the extreme agression i rearranged my star polyps to be way further away from the elegance so it couldn't take them out either.... what a monster!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I never knew those things could be so aggressive. Damn.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i know. the freaking coral is the most vicious thing in my tank. i hope my clowns are immune to its stings.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Thats insane nice action pics. i used to have some coral banded shrimp very cool creatures too bad.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

no f*cking way


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

isn't it??? i could not believe my eyes when i got back from work. i was amazed.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Damn, that sucks dude! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You sure the shrimp wansnt dead? Never seen a coral eat a live shrimp.
I have had shrimp kill a anemony, so that is what is making me think otherwise. They are too fast and too strong for a coral like that pull it in.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Raptor said:


> You sure the shrimp wansnt dead? Never seen a coral eat a live shrimp.
> I have had shrimp kill a anemony, so that is what is making me think otherwise. They are too fast and too strong for a coral like that pull it in.
> [snapback]1086915[/snapback]​


it's possible that the shrimp was weak from the molt and the anemone got it at that time.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hyphen said:


> Raptor said:
> 
> 
> > You sure the shrimp wansnt dead? Never seen a coral eat a live shrimp.
> ...


That's what I was thinking too. No strong shell yet so the stings really.... sting!









I always saw elegence corals fall apart and die. Looks like you've got a good one. Really cool pics too!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Raptor the shrimp was live and well but his exoskeleton was very soft from molting. The shrimp had just gotten done molting during lunch. the shrimp loved to turture my elegance by crawling all over the coral looking for food. i saw him get zapped before and he'd jump up all fast, but i guess the stings got to him with his soft skin from the molting.


----------



## piranha_dork (Sep 19, 2004)

ha ha ha ha thats what you get! I had that happen to me a few times. I decided to give that sucker away. mine took on some fish! it took on my fricken goby I think it ate 3 yellow clown goby and some of the shrimps that are in there. It kinda sucks to give that coral some expensive shrimp for launch eh? lol.


----------

